# πολύ μαγκιά ή πολλή μαγκιά;



## m_a_a_ (Feb 12, 2017)

_Πουλάει κάποιος νταηλίκι και κάποιος από τους παρευρισκόμενους σχολιάζει:

_____ μαγκιά ρε δικέ μου!

α. πολύ
β. πολλή
_


Σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα, αν υπήρχε άρθρο ("η"), θα έλεγα το β αβλεπί.
Εδώ πήγα να πω το α, αλλά τελικά είπα χμ...


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

...
_*Πολλή*_, γενικά. Το θηλυκό επίθετο _πολλή _για να προσδιορίζει το ουσιαστικό _μαγκιά_, γιατί το _πολύ _είναι ή το ουδέτερο του επιθέτου _πολύς / πολλή / πολύ_, οπότε προφανώς δεν ταιριάζει στη _μαγκιά_, ή το επίρρημα _πολύ_, και τα επιρρήματα κανονικά προσδιορίζουν ρήματα (ή ρηματικές φράσεις) ή επίθετα. Σκέψου το και αντίθετα: _λίγη μαγκιά _ή _λίγο μαγκιά_; 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και γκρίζες περιοχές.

*όση - όσο, πολλή - πολύ*

*πολλά περισσότερα > *_πολύ περισσότερα_


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 12, 2017)

Θα έλεγες εξίσου άφοβα _πολύς σαματάς_;


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> Θα έλεγες εξίσου άφοβα _πολύς σαματάς_;



Μα βέβαια. _Έγινε __πολύς σαματάς, πολύς χαβαλές, __πολλή φασαρία, πολύ χάι-χούι. 

_Πώς αλλιώς; _Έγινε πολύ σαματάς; _Μπα. Γιατί αν έβλεπα αυτό, θα σκεφτόμουν: _«_Ποιος έγινε _πολύ σαματάς_; Κι από πότε ο σαματάς είναι επίθετο;»

Αν και με τον _σαματά _μάλλον θα πήγαινα στον _μεγάλο σαματά_.

Πολύ μεγάλο μπάχαλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Εγώ πάλι αυτά τα μη μετρήσιμα τα θεωρώ τελείως γκρίζες ζώνες. Λέω συνήθως _πολύ σαματάς_, _πολύ φασαρία _και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία δείχνει ότι το ίδιο κάνουν και οι άλλοι γύρω μου (στο δικό μου περιβάλλον. Οι εμπειρίες μας μπορεί να διαφέρουν σημαντικά). Πολύ = σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Κρατάω το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό για μετρήσιμα πράγματα, όπως πολλή μόλυνση, πολύς τζίρος, κ.ο.κ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> *Λέω *συνήθως _πολύ σαματάς_, _πολύ φασαρία _και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία δείχνει ότι *το ίδιο κάνουν και οι άλλοι γύρω μου* (στο δικό μου περιβάλλον.



Και πώς ακριβώς ξεχωρίζεις, προφορικά όταν το λες εσύ ή ακουστικά όταν το ακούς από τους άλλους, το _*πολύς σαματάς*_ από το _*πολύ σαματάς*_ (polysamatas) ή το _*πολλή φασαρία*_ από το *πολύ φασαρία*; (polifasaria) Aπό τα λλ; 

Θέλω να πω ότι άλλο ακούω ή λέω κι άλλο γράφω. Γιατί στον προφορικό λόγο κάνουμε πολλές παραχωρήσεις κι εκπτώσεις λόγω ταχύτητας και ανάγκης συντομίας κι επειδή η όποια αμφισημία μπορεί να αρθεί εύκολα και γρήγορα αν χρειαστεί, με άμεση εξήγηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Στα θηλυκά η διάκριση είναι γραπτή, στα αρσενικά είναι εμφανής στον προφορικό λόγο. Οκέι, γι' αυτούς που το προφέρουν τελείως σαν μια λέξη ο σαματάς είναι κακό παράδειγμα. Εδώ πάντως δεν μιλάω για διαφορά γραπτού-προφορικού. Η διάκριση που κάνω είναι σε μετρήσιμα και μη μετρήσιμα πράγματα. Για να μείνουμε στο ίδιο εννοιολογικό πλαίσιο, πολύ θόρυβος. Ενίοτε θα κάνω διάκριση για μετρήσιμο θόρυβο (σε ντεσιμπέλ) και τον γενικό κι αόριστο θόρυβο:

_Από την γεννήτριά μας παράγεται πολύς θόρυβος.

Μ' αρέσει η πόλη, αλλά πολύ θόρυβος, ρε φίλε._


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Στα θηλυκά η διάκριση είναι γραπτή...



Τώρα η διάκριση έγινε ξαφνικά γραπτή; Γιατί στο προηγούμενο ποστ σου γράφεις «Λέω».



Hellegennes said:


> Για να μείνουμε στο ίδιο εννοιολογικό πλαίσιο, πολύ θόρυβος. Ενίοτε θα κάνω διάκριση για μετρήσιμο θόρυβο (σε ντεσιμπέλ) και τον γενικό κι αόριστο θόρυβο:
> 
> _Από την γεννήτριά μας παράγεται πολύς θόρυβος.
> 
> Μ' αρέσει η πόλη, αλλά πολύ θόρυβος, ρε φίλε._



Πάντως, ό,τι κι αν εννοείς γι' αυτό, αν ήταν γραφτό κι έπρεπε να το επιμεληθώ, θα γινόταν ή «πολύς θόρυβος», ονομαστική και στα δύο, επίθετο και ουσιαστικό (ή «πολύ θόρυβο», αιτιατική, υπονοώντας το «έχει»), με την αιτιολογία «γραμματικό λάθος» αβλεπί και χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. Γιατί στο προφορικό ή στο χαλαρό γραπτό πολλά μπορεί να λέμε και να συγχωρούμε, αλλά όταν πρόκειται για δουλειά σε γραπτό όπου έχω αναλάβει να εφαρμόσω την ισχύουσα αυτή τη στιγμή γραμματική, αυτήν θα εφαρμόσω, δεν πά' να 'ναι και του Πάπα το γραφτό. Ή του Καίσαρα. "Caesar non supra grammaticos*.*" Γιατί καλή και άγια η περιγραφικότητα και ισχύει όταν μελετάμε τη γλώσσα, όταν συζητάμε την εξέλιξή της, ιστορική ή δυνητική, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι μέτρο στη δουλειά του γραμματικού, γιατί συχνά δεν έχει μέτρο ούτε τελειωμό, οπότε εκεί πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια σταθερά μέτρα και σταθμά, κι ας βάζουμε νερό στο κρασί μας πολλές φορές, στις γκρίζες περιοχές, όταν υπάρχουν διτυπίες, πολυτυπίες, διαφορετικές αλλά εξίσου εύλογες και τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις, πάντοτε βέβαια σε συνάρτηση με το ύφος του κειμένου και τους αποδέκτες του. Και φαντάζομαι πως εσύ ως μηχανικός το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2017)

πολύς θόρυβος - περισσότερος θόρυβος - ελάχιστος θόρυβος
πολύς σαματάς
πολλή φασαρία - περισσότερη φασαρία - ελάχιστη φασαρία
πολλή βαβούρα
πολύ κακό 

Μη μας πειράζετε τα επίθετα, γινόμαστε επιθετικοί! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

daeman said:


> Τώρα η διάκριση έγινε ξαφνικά γραπτή; Γιατί στο προηγούμενο ποστ σου γράφεις «Λέω».



Υπάρχει και η σπάνια περίπτωση της γενικής. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η διάκριση γίνεται εμφανής κυρίως στον γραπτό λόγο. Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα, αλλά όταν λέω "λέω" εννοώ ότι όταν μιλάω βλέπω τις λέξεις. Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς να το εξηγήσω, διότι είναι μορφή συναισθησίας* και μου είναι τόσο αυτόματο που συνήθως δεν το συνειδητοποιώ. Για να μην το κάνω πολύπλοκο, ας πω απλώς ότι για μένα έχει διαφορά η ορθογραφία μιας λέξης ακόμη κι αν είναι ομόηχη με κάποια άλλη. Δεν ξέρω ούτε πώς γίνεται αυτό ούτε γιατί και ισχύει μόνο για τις λέξεις που σκέφτομαι εγώ, φυσικά.




daeman said:


> Πάντως, ό,τι κι αν εννοείς γι' αυτό, αν ήταν γραφτό κι έπρεπε να το επιμεληθώ, θα γινόταν ή «πολύς θόρυβος», ονομαστική και στα δύο, επίθετο και ουσιαστικό (ή «πολύ θόρυβο», αιτιατική, υπονοώντας το «έχει»), με την αιτιολογία «γραμματικό λάθος» αβλεπί και χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. Γιατί στο προφορικό ή στο χαλαρό γραπτό πολλά μπορεί να λέμε και να συγχωρούμε, αλλά όταν πρόκειται για δουλειά σε γραπτό όπου έχω αναλάβει να εφαρμόσω την ισχύουσα αυτή τη στιγμή γραμματική, αυτήν θα εφαρμόσω, δεν πά' να 'ναι και του Πάπα το γραφτό. Ή του Καίσαρα. "Caesar non supra grammaticos*.*" Γιατί καλή και άγια η περιγραφικότητα και ισχύει όταν μελετάμε τη γλώσσα, όταν συζητάμε την εξέλιξή της, ιστορική ή δυνητική, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι μέτρο στη δουλειά του γραμματικού, γιατί συχνά δεν έχει μέτρο ούτε τελειωμό, οπότε εκεί πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια σταθερά μέτρα και σταθμά, κι ας βάζουμε νερό στο κρασί μας πολλές φορές, στις γκρίζες περιοχές, όταν υπάρχουν διτυπίες, πολυτυπίες, διαφορετικές αλλά εξίσου εύλογες και τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις, πάντοτε βέβαια σε συνάρτηση με το ύφος του κειμένου και τους αποδέκτες του. Και φαντάζομαι πως εσύ ως μηχανικός το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό.



Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σοβαρή επιμέλεια, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Εγώ θα ρωτούσα τον συντάκτη/συγγραφέα γιατί το έχει σ' αυτό το γένος και θα δούλευα ανάλογα. Δεν ξέρω τι περιθώρια ελευθερίας έχει ο επιμελητής. Επισημαίνω ότι είμαι άσχετος με το σπορ.



* έχω σχηματολεκτική, χρωματολεκτική και αριθμοσχηματική συναισθησία.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σοβαρή επιμέλεια, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Εγώ θα ρωτούσα τον συντάκτη/συγγραφέα γιατί το έχει σ' αυτό το γένος και θα δούλευα ανάλογα. Δεν ξέρω τι περιθώρια ελευθερίας έχει ο επιμελητής. Επισημαίνω ότι είμαι άσχετος με το σπορ.



Στη δουλειά, στην παραγωγή, συνήθως δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα συνεννόησης με τον συντάκτη / συγγραφέα, παρά μόνο σπάνια, γι' αυτό η επιμέλεια κανονικά βασίζεται σε προδιαγραφές έργου και σε κανόνες και κανονισμούς αποδεκτούς από τον πελάτη και την πλειονότητα, όπως τα λεξικά, η τρέχουσα γραμματική κλπ. (κάτι ανάλογο με τις προδιαγραφές και τους κανονισμούς των μηχανικών· γι' αυτό ανέφερα ότι είσαι μηχανικός πριν). Στα αμφισβητούμενα όμως και στα εξελισσόμενα ζητήματα, συνήθως πρέπει να κρίνεις και ν' αποφασίσεις ερήμην του γράφοντα, καταπώς σου λένε οι γνώσεις και τα κριτήριά σου, το γλωσσικό σου αισθητήριο και βέβαια η γενική σου αντίληψή για τη δουλειά αυτή, που προσωπικά προσπαθώ να είναι όσο γίνεται λιγότερο παρεμβατική, πάντα χωρίς αυθαιρεσίες, σύμφωνα με την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών και τη λογική ότι το κείμενο ανήκει σε αυτόν που το γράφει, όχι σε αυτόν που το επιμελείται, άρα όταν δεν πολυπειράζει, δεν το πειράζω. Μακάρι να υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα συνεννόησης, αλλά βέβαια τότε —παρότι μπορεί να ήταν εποικοδομητικός ο διάλογος (αν ήταν ουσιαστικός διάλογος, γιατί μερικές φορές δεν γίνεται όταν κάποιο από τα μέρη δεν θέλει διάλογο αλλά να επιβάλει την άποψή του, ακόμα κι αν είναι λάθος, οπότε ή σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά ή αν πρόκειται για κάτι ανήκουστο κι έχεις ατράνταχτα στοιχεία, του τα κοπανάς στην κεφαλή κι ας αλλάξει επιμελητή, να βρει κάποιον μαλιστάκη)— θα χρειαζόταν πολλαπλάσιο χρόνο και θα έπρεπε να πληρώνεται με πολλαπλάσιο ποσό. Μιλάω βέβαια για επιμέλεια μετάφρασης ή συγγραφής με τις συνήθεις πρακτικές, όχι για ειδικές ή ιδανικές περιπτώσεις. Θέλει ευρύ πνεύμα και μεγάλο στομάχι αυτή η δουλειά, για να καταπίνει κάθε λογής απόψεις και παραξενιές, και διπλωματία για να κουλαντρίζει τον άλλο με τον καλύτερο τρόπο προς όφελος του αποτελέσματος, του έργου, γιατί η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη που έχουμε και οι δύο, συγγραφέας και επιμελητής, είναι προς τον αναγνώστη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω αυτό και φυσικά κι εγώ με γραμματικές θα δούλευα. Αλλά όπως είπες υπάρχουν και κάποιες γκρίζες ζώνες. Εκεί χρησιμοποιείς το γλωσσικό σου κριτήριο (και στην μηχανική χρησιμοποιείς το μηχανικό σου κριτήριο για να πάρεις αποφάσεις σε μη στάνταρ καταστάσεις). Αλλιώς θα βάζαμε προγράμματα να τα κάνουν όλα.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 21, 2017)

Μέρες τώρα θέλω να καταγράψω μια δυο αντιρρήσεις εδώ πέρα, αλλά δεν έβρισκα το χρόνο.
Μία περίπτωση γκρίζας ζώνης (αυτή που μου φαίνεται και η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα αυτήν τη στιγμή) είναι όταν ένα ουσιαστικό χρησιμοποιείται εν είδει επιθέτου.
Βέβαια, το επικρατέστερο σενάριο είναι αυτό να τυχαίνει αναφορικά με κάποιο πρόσωπο (και όχι κάποια ενέργεια ή κατάσταση).
Φαντάζομαι πως όλοι συμφωνείτε πως αν αλλάξουμε το γένος στη φράση "πολύ μούτρο ο τύπος" θα γίνει "πολύ φάτσα ο τύπος" και όχι "πολλή φάτσα..."
Φεύγοντας όμως από τα πρόσωπα, δυσκολεύτηκα κάπως περισσότερο να βρω ουσιαστικό που να "χαίρει" τέτοιας μεταχείρισης, και η αλήθεια είναι πως ένα από τα πιο εύστοχα που βρήκα είναι - και παρδόν για το vulgar - η _μαλακία_.
_Πολλή μαλακία παίζει σ' αυτόν τον τόπο_, θα πει κανείς, αλλά...
_Πολύ μαλακία να μένεις χωρίς δουλειά_, θα πει κάποιος άλλος...
Ή, ας πούμε, για τους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους:
"Πολλή ντρίμπλα ο Χατζηπαναγής", θα πουν πολλοί...
Βλέποντας όμως σε ριπλέι την τρέλα του Εστογιανόφ στον Καραγκούνη, λέω - νομίζω - "_πολύ_ ντρίμπλα ρε φίλε"...
Επιστρέφοντας στη μαγκιά, "πολλή μαγκιά όποιος πουλάει θα τα φάει τα μούτρα του", αλλά αν την πουλήσει μία και να καίει, και πουλώντας την καταφέρει να αποσοβήσει κάποιον θανάσιμο κίνδυνο, όλο και κάποιος θα του πει "πολύ μαγκιά αυτό που έκανες"...
Το γεγονός ότι γραμματικά είναι λάθος είναι το προφανές - σαν τη μύτη μου ένα πράμα. Μόνο μου εδώ ψάχνουμε να αποδώσουμε γραπτά μια μαγκιά (να τη πάλι) του προφορικού, και νομίζω ότι και στα τρία παραπάνω παραδείγματα όπου έγραψα "πολύ", το ουσιαστικό νοείται ως επίθετο. Γι' αυτό και η "αγράμματη" επιλογή. Μαγκιά.
Στο παράδειγμα με το οποίο άνοιξα το νήμα είναι ομολογουμένως ασαφές τι ακριβώς εννοείται.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> ...Γι' αυτό και η "αγράμματη" επιλογή. Μαγκιά.



Δεν το θεωρώ αγράμματη επιλογή. Γιατί _σημασία _στην περίπτωσή μας, αφού μιλάμε για τη σύνταξη, δεν έχει _τόσο πολύ_ τι μέρος του λόγου είναι τυπικά κάτι, αλλά τι ρόλο παίζει συντακτικά στην πρόταση, και αν λειτουργεί σαν επίθετο, σαν επίθετο θα το δούμε ουσιαστικά, κι όχι σαν ουσιαστικό:



daeman said:


> ... _Έγινε πολύ σαματάς; _Μπα. Γιατί αν έβλεπα αυτό, θα σκεφτόμουν: _«_Ποιος έγινε _πολύ σαματάς_; Κι από πότε ο σαματάς είναι επίθετο;»
> 
> Αν και με τον _σαματά _μάλλον θα πήγαινα στον μεγάλο.



Ας θυμηθούμε και τα αριθμητικά, που δεν καταστάλαξαν ποτέ τι μέρος του λόγου είναι. 
Ωραία κουβέντα πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2017)

Ωραία. Και με δυο λόγια:

Έχει πολλή πλάκα αυτό που λες.
Είναι πολύ πλάκα το στήθος της.

Ωστόσο, όταν λέμε «Πολύ/Πολλή πλάκα ο τύπος», τι ακριβώς λέμε; Έχει πολλή πλάκα ο τύπος; Ή: Είναι πολύ πλάκα ο τύπος; Χρησιμοποιείται σαν επίθετο η λέξη; Αν όχι, δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε το _πολύ_.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 21, 2017)

Στην περίπτωση της πλάκας, εγώ δεν έχω ακουστά κανέναν να _είναι_ πλάκα, παρά μονάχα να _έχει_ ή να _κάνει_. Κι αν η πλάκα είναι μπόλικη, έχει _πολλή_ ή κάνει μεγάλη.
Η φάτσα που ανέφερα εγώ είναι άλλο καπέλο, που αν το φορέσει κανείς, τον κάνει _πολύ_ φάτσα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> ... Η φάτσα που ανέφερα εγώ είναι άλλο καπέλο, που αν το φορέσει κανείς, τον κάνει _πολύ_ φάτσα.



Εδώ σαν επίθετο μου φαίνεται η φάτσα (ή ο φάτσας), αφού προσδίδει μια ιδιότητα στο εννοούμενο ουσιαστικό. Και μια που πιάσαμε τα προσωπικά με τη φάτσα, αν περιέγραφα κάποιον, θα έγραφα «πολύ μούρη ο τύπος», εκτός αν «πουλούσε πολλή μούρη». Υπάρχει βέβαια και το «πολύ μούρη πουλάει ο τύπος», αλλά νομίζω πως εδώ το _πολύ _σημαίνει _κατά κύριο λόγο, συνεχώς, _άρα επίρρημα. Κι εγώ κάνω και πολλή πλάκα, πολλές φορές, και πολύ πλάκα, πολύ κάθε φορά. Πλάκα έχουμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2017)

Το «πολύ μούρη πουλάει» θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί μόνο αν θεωρούσαμε το _πολύ_ επίρρημα που προσδιορίζει το _πουλάει_. Πιστεύω ότι είτε μούρη πουλάει κάποιος είτε φέτα Τυρνάβου, _πολλή_ θα πρέπει να βάλουμε μπροστά από το ουσιαστικό: _Πολλή μούρη πουλάει ο τύπος_. Αλλά, βέβαια: «Πολύ μούρη (είναι) ο δικός σου». 

Και μια γρήγορη αναφορά στη _φασαρία_: Εκτός από το «Πολλή φασαρία έχει ο δρόμος σας», θα πούμε και «Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολλή φασαρία αυτό για σένα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2017)

nickel said:


> Ωραία. Και με δυο λόγια:
> 
> Έχει πολλή πλάκα αυτό που λες.
> Είναι πολύ πλάκα το στήθος της.
> ...



Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να γράψω "έχεις πολλή πλάκα", εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για την πλάκα των δοντιών. Κι όπως είπα και πιο πίσω, εγώ «βλέπω»* σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση _πολύ_, όχι _πολλή_. Μου είναι αδύνατον να δω κάτι άλλο, γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι την πλάκα σαν κάτι μη μετρήσιμο, άρα χρησιμοποιώ ουδέτερο. Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι δεν λέει πουθενά τίποτα τέτοιο η γραμματική, αλλά γενικά η γραμματική δεν είναι καθόλου σαφής με την χρήση του συγκεκριμένου επιθέτου και σαν εκφραστικό σχήμα είναι μάλλον πρόσφατο.



* Για την ακρίβεια, το _πολύ_ είναι μαύρο προς μπλε και έχει σχήμα σαν μακρύ κύπελλο, ενώ το _πολλή_ είναι κόκκινο κι έχει σχήμα σαν V.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> αντιλαμβάνομαι την πλάκα σαν κάτι μη μετρήσιμο, άρα χρησιμοποιώ ουδέτερο



Τελικά η συζήτηση έχει περισσότερη πλάκα απ’ όσο περίμενα. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2017)

Ο παμπάλαιος χοντρικός κανόνας (rule of thumb) έχει εδώ εφαρμογή, νομίζω. Εάν στη θέση του* polí *(θετικός βαθμός) μπορεί να μπει συγκριτικός του επιθέτου (_περισσότερος _ή _πιότερος_), τότε είναι επίθετο: *πολλή*. Αν μπορεί να μπει συγκριτικός του επιρρήματος (_περισσότερο _ή _πιότερο_), τότε είναι επίρρημα: *πολύ*.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 6, 2017)

Κι η "~ πληροφορία" επίσης μου προκαλεί σύγχυση.

Μετά από ακατάσχετη φλυαρία ανθρώπου που αφηγείται λεπτομερώς ό,τι έχει ζήσει από το τελευταίο σας αντάμωμα και μετά, ακολουθεί το ειρωνικό σχόλιο

_"Πολύ πληροφορία"_ ή _"Πολλή πληροφορία"_;

Ο πληθυντικός θα ήταν ξεκάθαρος, αλλά ο προφορικός δε μας κάνει τη χάρη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2017)

Πάντως, το «too much information» με πληθυντικό θα το απέδιδα. Ή με «υπερπληροφόρηση». Αλλά και:

Η πολλή πληροφορία μπερδεύει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2017)

Λέει διάφορα απίθανα ο κ. Τσακαλώτος (όπως αυτό εδώ το «Η αξιολόγηση θα κλείσει πολύ πιο γρήγορα από ό,τι νομίζετε» — πέρυσι, δηλαδή; ) και μερικά χαριτωμένα ανελλήνιστα, αλλά αυτό εδώ το «πολύ» στο «πολύ κινδυνολογία» είναι του συντάκτη.

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500136398


----------

